# Geschriebene Themen sortieren



## juvoni (4. Aug. 2008)

Nabend zusammen,
gibt es hier eine Möglichkeit alle von mir geschriebenen Tips oder Fragen zu sortieren?
Ich habe immer das Problem wenn ich mich durch die Foren klicke und einige Sachen schreibe, dann nach einiger Zeit genau das Thema wieder zu finden um zu gucken was die anderen Mitglieder geschrieben haben.
Wer kann mir da helfen?


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Geschriebene Themen sortieren*

Hi Volker,

Du kannst die Themen abonnieren, dann findest Du sie immer wieder!

Guckst Du unten unter "zusätzliche Einstellungen", wenn Du schreibst.


----------



## Digicat (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Geschriebene Themen sortieren*

Servus Christinchen

   

Immer einen Tick schneller


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Geschriebene Themen sortieren*

Ich richte mich immer an den blauen Kästchen mit dem weißen Haken drin, klappt Wunderbar


----------



## Annett (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Geschriebene Themen sortieren*

Hallo.

Man kann auch sein eigenes Profil aufrufen und dort nachsehen, wo man was geschrieben hat. Wurde etwas in den Themen ergänzt, leuchtet der Punkt davor orange. 

Da ich relativ viel schreibe, wäre mir meine Abo-Liste viel zu voll... ich gehe daher lieber bei Zeitmangel den eben genannten Weg.


----------

